# guy at my gym got a lil vid clip for you



## heckler7 (Oct 17, 2014)

gonna try to load it from my phone


----------



## heckler7 (Oct 17, 2014)

Did it post


----------



## heckler7 (Oct 17, 2014)

it says too large to load its 3 seconds WTF


----------



## heckler7 (Oct 17, 2014)

loaded it on you tube, not sure it was worth my time now, guy in the back was on a lat pull machine and was rocking back and forth it was pretty funny at the time

http://youtu.be/COmiykXq-MM


----------



## heckler7 (Oct 17, 2014)

OfficerFarva said:


> lol, is that reddog training?


if red is a 60 year old asian maybe


----------



## independent (Oct 17, 2014)

That was me.


----------



## dieseljimmy (Oct 17, 2014)

You should have t bagged him


----------



## IronAddict (Oct 17, 2014)

haha shit never ceases to amaze.


----------



## charley (Oct 17, 2014)




----------



## charley (Oct 17, 2014)




----------



## heckler7 (Oct 17, 2014)

I like the direction this thread is going


----------



## CG (Oct 17, 2014)

Nice work charley.


----------



## charley (Oct 18, 2014)

v
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




v


----------



## charley (Oct 18, 2014)

v
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	































v
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




v
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










v


----------

